# exercise and colonoscopy



## rose821 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm scheduled for my first colonoscopy next week and I forgot to check with my doctor about exercising (specifically running) on the morning of and next day after having the procedure. Does anyone know what doctors usually recommend?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

How you feel afterwords seems to be quite variable. Some people are totally unaffected while others take some time to bounce back. I would suggest planning to take the day off as well as the next day just in case. I was sore after for a few days. The intestines were sore the first day, then it was all the air they pump in you. Ouch.


----------

